# Our rascal family!!



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lady, oldest long haired dachshund! (bright photo! Older pic - she's lost a few lbs since then) She's also on Glucosamine to help her joints. 










Chloe, other long haired dachshund. (Lady behind her)










Lacey, our newly adopted Australian Kelpie / Chow mix! 










Baxter, the "Home Owner", lol. 











Buttons, his "sis". 

**A short funny story about my cats real quick: Every year we buy the animals 1-2 big gifts! Well, this year for the cats was a new, neat automatic scooping/cleaning litter box that had a cover top, it was black, spacious, etc. Anyways, it made noise every 15 minutes & Baxter felt the need to "protect" Buttons. He would bite her neck and drag her out of it, lol. End of story, we returned it and got a different kind of fancy new box as the other just made too much noise!


----------



## Riley&MayMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice looking family. I often wondered about those auto boxes and if they would make too much noise to scare my cats.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha, I love the story about Baxter and Buttons. Too funny! Can we have more photos of your doggies (and kitties) please?


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on my babies! Below are some more photos! I tried to resize them a little so hopefully it worked, lol. I took them with my phone (dig. cam batteries dead) so excuse semi-blurriness. (Lady & Chloe are on the bed most of the time as they are getting older, & they are lazy & have a rough time)



Riley&MayMom said:


> Nice looking family. I often wondered about those auto boxes and if they would make too much noise to scare my cats.


I had wondered the same thing. We kept it a few days before returning & at first they were a bit scared. (of course I cleaned it before returning. Ew! lol) The one they had before was a dome thing with some stairs in it. I like the boxes to be covered, lol. The automatic worked fairly well and was pretty nice & it would self clean about 15 minutes after the sensor "felt" them leave it. But, it was loud and one other drawback was when the rake would push the litter into the compartment, it made a mess. I'm OCD (w/ cleanliness & organization), even more so having all the animals, so that didn't fly with me. 









Chloe (Lady in background, as usual, lol) My husband was behind me holding up treats. Instead of sitting nice, they were barking for them, so excuse their silly faces! 









Lady staring at treats! 









Lacey with hubby after he got home. 









Lacey after our ride. Her & I took a trip to PetCo for a new collar/leash & tag. My fav. colors are hot pink & black, and hubby loves skulls. It couldn't have been more perfect! lol 









One of Lacey from earlier this afternoon. I thought it was a beautiful picture of her looking/listening out the window, as the windows were open. 









Mysterious Baxter. Hubby got this shot not long ago. (with the ottoman blocking the stairway to downstairs as the dogs like to get into trouble down there, lol)









I love her eyes in this photo! (before we got new bedroom suite. She now peeks from underneath the new furniture whereas before she would paw at a draw, open it, and peek. LOL) 









Baxter & Buttons - couple years old. 

I hope you've enjoyed the photos of my furkids, and I apologize for the lengthy and fairly descriptive post, lol!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

You have such a beautiful family


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you very much!! I can see their heads getting bigger already.  (lol)


----------



## LadyIrish (Mar 8, 2010)

They're gorgeous - Beautiful family!!


----------



## JLWillow (Jul 21, 2009)

Long lost sister?! :OOO


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments on my babies! 



JLWillow said:


> Long lost sister?! :OOO


Wow! I would definitely say so. That's so funny, lol. 

Your dog is a cutie!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cute! I have a soft spot for long haired Dachshunds!


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you! 

By the way, your dogs are precious! I am loving the beagle, or with my eyes she/he looks like one. I had a lemon/white beagle at one point years ago! I love when they howl. I use to get mine (her name was Lexus) to do it on purpose & I'd sit there laughing ... by myself, at her howl & facial expressions. LOL


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Passion2010 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> By the way, your dogs are precious! I am loving the beagle, or with my eyes she/he looks like one. I had a lemon/white beagle at one point years ago! I love when they howl. I use to get mine (her name was Lexus) to do it on purpose & I'd sit there laughing ... by myself, at her howl & facial expressions. LOL


Thank you! Yep, she's a beagle. Lexus sounds so cute, I love lemon and whites. Hallie isn't much of a howler but I know what you mean about the facial expressions


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hallie said:


> Thank you! Yep, she's a beagle. Lexus sounds so cute, I love lemon and whites. Hallie isn't much of a howler but I know what you mean about the facial expressions


You're welcome! And, Lexus was very cute. Every morning I'd get into the shower, she followed & would jump in with me but sit on the opposite side of the tub as to not sit directly in the flow of the water but just enough to get spritzed. It was a daily routine, never failed, lol.

A Beagle that isn't much of a howler? Really? That's unusual, lol. I can hear the beagle 2 streets over in our neighborhood when he starts howling. I laugh at him, too. The other day I had all of the windows open and he started howling, which then got my 3 dogs barking & riled up. For a solid 30 minutes all of them would go back & forth, involved in "doggie" conversation it seemed. Ah, the entertainment, lol.


----------

